# New Krib Tank



## Isabelle505 (Dec 11, 2015)

Hello Everyone! I just joined this forum so sorry if this is in the wrong place. I am setting up a new Krib tank (Pelvicachromis pulcher). I want it to be planted and it will be 20 gallons, from what I have seen this size seems ok, but how many kribs could I keep in that? Some people have said that you want dither fish for kribs, but I'm not really sure which ones work well and are easy to find. Also I want to add some plants to it, what are some good hardy plants that I could put in that? Sorry for all the questions I'm just getting into cichlids


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Here is a recommendation for a 20G krib tank from the Cichlid-forum Library:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/c ... er_20g.php

Scroll down to about the middle of the page under West African Aquarium, Pelvichromis pulcher is the scientific name for the krib.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Anubias are great plants because they thrive in low light. You can tie them to driftwood. There are many different species of anubias. I have all different types in my tanks, including some that are 8" tall.

Dither fish are used to make the other fish feel secure. Good dithers would be danios or dwarf rainbowfish which stay at the surface.


----------

